# {RESOLVED}Winamp!!



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Please help! Today I opened an MP3 file in Winamp and it asked to pick a folder, I couldn't understand why but did so, the one were I store all my MP3's the My Music Folder. No music began to play but instead the counter on Winamp shot up really fast and a .wav file of the MP3 I had tried to open was in My Music! Why has this happened how can I stop Winamp from converting files like this and just play them, whats going on! Please Help Anyone Who Can!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

As a file is changing withouit you asking it to, you may want to run a scan:

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Let us know. If not, we'll try some other things.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

Try this.

First off, do a search on your computer for a file called winamp.ini. Move it from that location to somewhere else such as a temp folder or to my documents. You could also just delete the winamp.ini. Either way, this is going to reset every preference that you have. It should not effect any .mp3 files or even any winamp bookmarks.

Now, start Winamp. This has the effect of resetting winamp to the defaults for the program. Now, this will remove any custom settings that you have applied to winamp, so this is why I suggested moving it rather than deleting it.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Cheers for your help guys you simply select a Direct Sound in the Output section of Winamps prefrences. No offence but I ddn't like the sound of deleting any files But What Do I Know! I picked up the direct sound idea from the Winamp forum also made by vBulletin.


----------

